# Scones from The Best Recipes



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I forgot to pack with me the sweet milk scone recipe from that book. Most of my books are in storage and I can not imagine not having scones for a month. 

Could someone please give me the ingredients list for that recipe?

Thanks!

Iza


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am still dying for this recipe. I've had no scones for over 2 weeks now. Withdrawal is very hard.   

Please could someone give me the list of ingredients? It's in The Best Recipe, it's called Sweet Milk Scones. Excellent recipe, specially if you add Australian candied ginger. I can almost taste them.... 


Thanks!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm so sorry Iza, I wish I could help you out! Boy do I feel for you. Wish I had the book!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Afra,
She wants the recipe from the book "The Best Recipe". It's a cookbook put out by Cook's Illustrated. They test several recipes to find the best one. You can see it here.

Iza,
I'll be at the library tomorrow and I'll see if I can't get the recipe to you.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

They are great scones really. I always add some Australian candied ginger. They are light and fluffy and do not have much fat, 4 tablespoons of butter. I've never made any other recipe since all the other seem to have so much more fat. And those taste so good, so buttery. They are best hot, right out of the oven but they keep well.

Now I'm hungry again.  

I did look on the net for a similar recipe but haven't had any luck finding one. It’s really a great book, lots of technical information. All the recipes I tried turned out great. 

OneSockChef , 
I'm pretty sure of the recipe, done it so many time. I am just unsure of the quantity of cream of tartar and baking soda. Would anyone know what quantity I should use? I am quite sure it starts with 2 cups of flour.


Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

You will obtain it if you go on www.cooksillustrated.com

The catch is that you have to become a member!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

The Best Recipe Sweet Milk Scones
Makes 8 or 9 Scones 

2 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1-2 tablespoons sugar (optional)
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, chilled and cut into 1/2 inch pieces
3/4 cup whole milk

1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees.

2. Whisk flour, cream of tartar, baking soda, salt, and sugar together in large bowl, or measure into workbowl of a food processor fitted with steel blade; pulse until blended. With fingertips, pastry blender, 2 knives, or steel blade of a food processor, cut or process butter into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal with a few slightly larger butter lumps.

3. If making by hand, make a well in the center and pour in milk. Working quickly, blend ingredients together with a rubber spatula into a soft, slightly wet dough. If using a food processor, pour milk through feed tube, pulse until dough just starts to gather into a rough ball (do not overprocess or scones will be tough). Turn dough onto a well floured work surface.

4. Quickly roll dough to thickness of 1/2 inch. Use a lighly greased and floured 3-inch biscuit cutter to stamp dough with one decisive punch, cutting close together to generate as few scraps as possible. Dip cutter into flour as often as necessary to keep dough from sticking. Push scraps of dough together so that edges join; firmly pinch edges with fingertips to make a partial seal. Pat this remaining dough to 1/2 inch thick; continue to cut 3 inch rounds. Place dough rounds 1 1/2 inches apart on a greased baking sheet. Bake until scones are lighly browned, 10 to 12 minutes. Serve immediately.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you  thank you  thank you Deb! I am forever grateful. I was thinking of rading the storage space to find my book  

I am so looking forward to tomorrow morning, I'll go mix the dry ingredients right away... 

Never will I be separated from my cookbooks again. I have learned my lesson.

Thanks again Deb! I really appreciate it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Afra,

Thanks for trying. The Best Recipe was written by the people at Cook's Illustrated. If it is available at your library borrow it I am sure you'll enjoy it.

It is a great book with lots of information on ingredients and techniques. For more on information, go see the answer to your pecan pie question.
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/cgi-loca...&f=11&t=000217

Thanks again!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Iza..I've got a house full of company and we've been doing big breakfasts every day..may give the scones a try for a nice change of pace. Have you tried many items from that cookbook? I've had it awhile and haven't really tried many. Curious as to what else is good to give a try...

Happy Scones!

Deb


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,

I thought of becoming a member for a month. I want to read their article on yeast. Would be cheaper then ordering a back issue.... I hope the recipe is on their website.

I called Chapters and Indigo but they do not carry the book, has to be ordered and it takes a few weeks.

OneSockChef,

They are great scones. It's the only recipe I used. I'll have to try some with lots of cream and butter to see how they are.

I did copy the recipe on a piece of paper but I have no idea where I put it. I am sure once I have the recipe, I'll find my paper. It's always like that isn't it?

Yes I am moving. But I had to leave my apartment at the end of May and my new place will be ready at the end of the month. That is why my things are in storage. I couldn't bring all my books with me. Had to choose a few....


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Deb,
I'm so glad you posted thr recipe. I checked my library yesterday and they didn't have a copy. I've never made scones, I think I'll try out the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Deb for posting. I immediately transferred it to my files.

Iza,

My grandmother used tapioca all the time; it's a neat trick.

I'll let you know how the scones turn out.



[ June 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Deb,

The scones were delicious thanks again. Let me know if you tried their recipe. 

I did the Devil Food Cake. Pretty nice cake, nice texture. I know I used less sugar, I always do that. 

Last summer, I made a lot of blueberry pie. I got the best results using their recipe. Using tapioca as a thickener worked very well. It didn’t turn the juice from the fruits into a jelly like substance. With a touch of nutmeg and a bit of lemon zest, it makes for a prefect pie. You may not agree with me on that, taste is very personnel, specially when it comes to pie. 

In the pie chapter, there is a chart it says how much fruit to tapioca, sugar etc. The quantity are given for a number of fruits. I think I used their recipe for strawberry rhubarb pie. Turned out very nice. I will use a bit more tapioca next time though.

It is all I can recall right now. I have tried other recipes from The Best Recipe. I’ll check once I am moved in and will let you know.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Hooray for Deb! I was getting worried for Iza. I well know what it's like to have a craving for something and not be able to buy or make it.


----------

